# would love 2



## angler330 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am avid fishermen; however I have always wanted to hunt as well. Every year I say this will be the year I will become a hunter. Every year I ask a few hunters that I know take me, but for whatever reason it has not worked out. Hunting is not like fishing you cant just go out with a rod on your local public lake. What should I do? 

I am would like hunt waterfowl/upland, as I am a dog person and like the idea of working with mans best friend.


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Where are you located?
I'm in central Ohio, if you're close or want to travel here I can make it happen for you.
Have everything you would need to see what it's all about.

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## angler330 (Oct 23, 2012)

Goosehtr said:


> Where are you located?
> I'm in central Ohio, if you're close or want to travel here I can make it happen for you.
> Have everything you would need to see what it's all about.
> 
> ...


I am in the akron area, but do not have a problem traveling. I will be a 1st time hunter so I must take a class to be able to buy a permit. I have the schedule for the 2nd saturday in november. 

Thanks


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Great when you're ready just let me know.
Good Luck
Andy


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Andy is a good guy - we went on a goose hunt this early season. If you're ever free during the week I can usually take people as well but it is definitely a drive for you to get down here from Akron.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

angler330 said:


> I am in the akron area, but do not have a problem traveling. I will be a 1st time hunter so I must take a class to be able to buy a permit. I have the schedule for the 2nd saturday in november.
> 
> Thanks


 ..do you have any thing for hunting waterfowl .. you need a hunting license a fed stamp, a state stamp, and a hip number ,gun .camo ..and steel shot....

I am closer about 45 mins away ...get you stuff let me know ...


----------



## angler330 (Oct 23, 2012)

firstflight111 said:


> ..do you have any thing for hunting waterfowl .. you need a hunting license a fed stamp, a state stamp, and a hip number ,gun .camo ..and steel shot....
> 
> I am closer about 45 mins away ...get you stuff let me know ...


Thats the thing not sure what i would need. I figured i would talk with some before i started to spend money


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Hahaha good luck! Once you start to spend money on them silly birds it just don't seem to stop!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

You do not need to take your class to hunt, you can get an Apprentice hunting license without the class, it's like a learners permit drivers license.

You have to be accompanied by a fully licensed adult to hunt.

Though you do still need the stamps and the HIP cert.

Depending on your age you could get the Youth Apprentince license.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

how old are you ?????


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

id highly suggest to take the safety course before going in the field, and going with a fully liscensed and knowledgeable adult.


----------



## angler330 (Oct 23, 2012)

firstflight111 said:


> how old are you ?????


i am 26....


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

If you want a new obsession, get your license and hunt!!!
Waterfowl hunting is addictive a hunting as I have encountered. AND the equipment is crazy. 
Noting better than birds locked up and committed. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

You'll start and like it. You'll go out and harvest something. You'll go to bed and then wake up and want to go hunting. Then you'll eventually see something you will never forget and want to go out every day. It could be a doe and a fawn walking down a trail or a group of geese landing around you in your layout blind. Then, you will never stop.


----------



## Plavo (Jan 30, 2012)

Angler, Have hunted with Andy(Goosehtr) on many occasions, GREAT guy and a good time. But like other have said, once you start spending money to hunt waterfowl, it only gets worse .... Ask my wife or look in my garage . Also I never hunted with the Firstflight guys, know who they are though being in the same area, have heard good things about them. Good luck,


----------



## angler330 (Oct 23, 2012)

yea i bet it can become addictive. I was out fishing north reservoir this past wed., and could not stop looking at the ducks. (the colors are amazing)


----------



## Plavo (Jan 30, 2012)

HA, Just wait till you drop a few ducks or Geese, Then it becomes an obsession


----------

